# Starting to hate my rabbit... (new here)



## GuitarxDude55 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey how's it going, basically I came here because I just need help. Yeah I've tried my best just looking up answers and stuff but, I figure a direct response from other owners would be more efficient and helpful. 

K, to make a long story really short (try my best), my parents bought a rabbit last Easter. Haha hilarious right? To which I was apprehensive about from the very beginning because we always have a bunch of animals; it's been a year and guess who takes care of it basically. I've tried my best but this thing still acts as weird as possible sometimes. The immediate reason for me coming here is this.. I've had enough of this; lately when I put its bowl of food down it just scratches at it and tosses it everywhere. As I'm putting it down, also when it's eating on it's own, it loves to make a mess and it's a pain to clean it all up.

I have so many more questions but I'm gonna start with just this one... Would anyone know reasons why he/she does this? I'll answer the other questions like what it eats, where it lives, all that, as you guys ask them.

And I hope you pick up on obvious cues like not knowing it's gender that I don't know a lot about rabbits to begin with. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm new, but I'll try to give you my best guess.

It sounds like it could be hormones, and I assume your folks haven't had your bunny fixed yet, right?

As for the spilling of the bowl's contents, have you thought of using a heavier bowl? For example, it sounds like the one you have may be plastic, but there are also heavier, ceramic bowls you can use which may help in calming the 'behavior' down.

Sorry I can't help more. I'm pretty new at this, but I've been reading a ton.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 28, 2013)

What kind of cage do you have it in? Does it get any out of cage time? Do you have any toys for it or anything for it to play with in its cage? 
To me, it sounds bored and its trying to do something and playing with its pellets is the way to do it. I would also say that its probably hormones. To help out, I would probably start letting it out of the cage more, into a rabbit proofed room or into a play yard http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=375218&gclid=CInTvaasoLYCFQrNnAodPy4AGQ something like that. Give it some toys or some pine cones that are dried. Maybe give it a phone book to tear up. Part of having any animal including a rabbit, involves cleaning up after. So its just part of it. 

Are you feeding it hay? To be honest, maybe you should give the rabbit to someone who wants it. It doesn't sound like it gets much interaction and maybe it would do better in a house where it was wanted originally. This is why we always tell people not to give easter bunnies or not to get easter bunnies for their kids. The idea is novel, but this is what happens to them. 
You might be able to contact a rabbit rescue in your area and they may be able to help you find a home for it.

You should read in the library section of this forum to make sure that you're feeding the right food. A plain pellet without the "treat" pieces. Make sure you're feeding grass hay(timothy, burmuda, coastal). You can find ways to bond with the rabbit, to learn how to sex the rabbit. Are you trimming its nails? Make sure you look that up too. Pine bedding is no good for them, neither is cedar. No bedding and a little box is one way to go or the paper pulp bedding (carefresh or an off brand of that). You can find rabbit safe veggies and greens.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

I recommend a dish like this that goes on the side of the cage/pen - http://www.petco.com/product/104836/Petco-Twist-And-Lock-Crock-for-Small-Animals.aspx (you can get them at any pet store or feed store). they're big enough for a rabbit to comfortably stick their head in the bowl and eat pellets, but narrow and raised enough that they won't go digging in it.

does the bunny's pellet food have stuff other than pellets in it, by chance? (seeds, nuts, dried fruits/veggies or other colorful bits)... that tends to provoke the behavior you describe and fwiw, those mixes are actually *really* bad for bunnies. they're designed to appeal to humans - if you don't know any better, it looks like it offers variety and it's easy to assume that variety is good for your pet. the best bunny foods by far are sherwood forest (all natural; only available online) and oxbow essentials.

speaking of dishes... water - bunnies seem to drink a good bit more from bowls than they do from bottles. personally, I use an inexpensive cat waterer from walmart:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Van-Ness-Auto-Waterer-Cats/10315205
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Van-Ness-1.5-Liter-Auto-Waterer-1-ct/10315207

info on how to determine bunny gender - http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexing.shtml

I recommend browsing this list of websites - there's TONS of excellent bunny info on them - and then asking any questions you still have 
http://www.rabbit.org/index.html
http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html#babies
http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/spay-neuter.html (spaying/neutering is important for both health and behavioral reasons; it also tends to greatly improve litter box habits)
http://www.3bunnies.org/feeding.htm
http://binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/tabid/53/Default.aspx
http://language.rabbitspeak.com/
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=75235&forum_id=48 - first aid kit info
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f21/ - rabbit savvy vet listings
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93 - great litter box system; I highly recommend the grid even if you don't want to build the whole thing (check 1/3 of the way down the first page)
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Food/Food_main.htm

cage info:
http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html
http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm (shows how to do coroplast floors if you'd rather use that than plywood)
best deal on grids for the cages: http://www.sears.com/stor-floor-sta...p-00913332000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1
(an alternative to a C&C/NIC style cage is to just set up 1-2 playpens to make an area for the bunny. personally, I use a combination of both - I fenced in my entire living room for my girls instead of bunny-proofing the house. basically, rabbits need a *minimum* of either 4-5h outside the cage every day for exercise OR 60+ square feet of running around space that they have 24/7 access to.)

here's my set-up:






if you scroll down to the bottom of this page of my website - http://www.hurricanesleucisticfriends.com/for-da-bunnies.html - there are lots of toy ideas (many of which are cheap or even free)

another note on diets... about 80% of a rabbit's diet should be grass hay, and pet store hay is absurdly overpriced (around $3-6 per lb). ANY horse-quality grass hay is acceptable for bunnies (though with hays like oat and wheat, the seed heads need to be removed because the excess carbs are bad for bunnies). if you buy hay by the bale at a feed store, you'll be getting around 7-8 lbs per $1 - the savings compared to pet store hay add up SO fast! a bale can be stored for a year or more as long as it's kept clean, dry and insect free. I bought two half-bale bags from http://www.tackwholesale.com/bale-bags-c-11.html to store my hay in (I went with the half-bale ones because they're easier to move around and can be stacked to take up less space)... however, if your parents don't want to spring for bale bags, you can use large plastic storage tubs or even large, unscented trash bags to store hay in. feed stores will split the bale up and bag/box it for you in whatever storage containers you bring with you at no extra cost.

while you're at the feed store, I recommend grabbing a bag or two of wood pellets - it's $5-7 for 40 lbs, making it MUCH cheaper than any litter box litter you can buy at a pet store and it's very effective at odor control.

oh, and don't feel bad about not knowing much about bunnies - the important thing is that you found your way to RO and started asking questions! we're always happy to help people learn more about bunnies


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

whitelop said:


> Pine bedding is no good for them, neither is cedar. No bedding and a little box is one way to go or the paper pulp bedding (carefresh or an off brand of that).



specifically, pine SHAVINGS are a no-no unless you happen to be able to find a kiln-dried kind - kiln-dried pine (which includes the wood pellets I mentioned in my giant wall 'o text) is safe. cedar is always bad no matter what.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 28, 2013)

Well you sound like you did not want this rabbit in the first place. Do you like animals? Or is it just that you are frustrated because you are having to take care of the animals? I am not judging you just trying to help and to do so it helps to know where a person is coming from.

It sounds to me like the bunny is bored. Also, as others have said it could be hormones. You can try providing it with some toys. Safe toys for rabbit include cat balls (that the rabbit cannot chew), empty paper towel or toilet paper rolls. Dried pine cones. You can use a heavier dish or a dish that attaches to the cage. It is not doing this to upset you, rabbits like to dig. It is a part of their nature since in the wild they dig warrens. I have a dig box for my rabbit which is a cardboard box that I cut a whole into for a door and I put torn phone book pages and small bits of card board in it. 

What are some of the other problems you are having?

What size is the bunny? Any idea on what breed? Can you post a picture. It will be easier to give you advice on correctly feeding if we know the size of the bunny.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

diet stuff's pretty thoroughly covered in my links  (there's three different excellent sites in there on bunny diets)


----------



## bun-mommy (Mar 28, 2013)

My rabbit Roy used to spill his bowl all the time. He sure knew how to make me angry! I read somewhere that rabbits like the noise it makes and it entertains them. Are there anythings for your rabbit to play with if he gets bored? Try stuffing something made of cardboard like a toilet paper roll and put hay in it. Toby loves his. Also, try cat toys, like the balls with bells in them or some sort of chew sticks. It might help and relieve your rabbit's boredom! Good luck:brownbunny:bunnysuit:


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

two words: phone book.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 28, 2013)

You've come to the right place for rabbit info. As you can see already there is much, much info to be had about bunnies.

Could you post a pic of your bunny in his current set-up? Seeing how you have him/her set-up will be a great help in trouble-shooting potential problem areas and then offering some (hopefully) simple solutions and tips.

I'm sure it is easy to be overwhelmed with all this info. There may be some simple changes that will ease your workload and help you to understand & appreciate bunny more. onder:


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with Blues eyes....lots of info given. It can be overwhelming.

I wouldn't feel bad. Rabbits are actually high maintenance, particular and demanding little beings  Rabbits are not the right pet for everyone. I commend you for trying to understand yours betters. 

I know you said you didnt want to explain more until asked but some info is needed to help you understand your bun better.

Where he/she is housed, do you know if bun is a he or a she, how often he/she is out, fixed, diet etc will really help. The tipping of the bowl sounds like boredom/frustration to me but could be other things as well.

Maybe fill us in on some things and I'm sure you'll get some more specific answers


----------



## Troller (Mar 29, 2013)

My Conan, fully neutered and all, loves to flip his very heavy ceramic bowl. He has toys, he has hay, food, gets out time and everything. Sometimes a rabbit just wants to flip his bowl. Maybe its because like another poster wrote its fun, maybe they don't like the bowl because its too hard to reach the food. Now eventually I'm planning to get one of crocks that attatch to the cage, something you could try. Until then I just let him eat off the cage floor and gave him a lighter plastic bowl because Conan was keeping us up and the plastic one didn't make such a loud noise.


----------



## GuitarxDude55 (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeez the influx of info you all provided was great, thank you! A lot of this is what I meant by I'll answer when asked, just didn't have the time to answer at the soonest availability. 

Alright, here goes:
1) Start off like I said, I'm just not sure whether it's a she or a he. In the year I've had it I can almost say it went through mood swings, because it went through a phase where it wouldn't mind being picked up at all and pet (when it was tiny and growing). Then one day it bit me and didn't want me or anyone petting it, and I honestly haven't picked it up since. But, that phase passed, about four months ago, and it let's you pet it without problem and likes it again. Just haven't picked it up. Wanna say it's a she. 

2) I make sure to keep it's cage (notice I say cage) as clean as I can and try ATLEAST once a week, if not twice or three times. Always try for twice, I know I should more. 

This is pretty much exactly the cage; http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Ferplast_Casita_100_Rabbit_Cage.htm

I see the cages and setups that you guys have, and what ideally the rabbit should have, but it's honestly not up to me to give it that big space and all that, it's my parents. And I'll explain that in just a sec. I can't post pictures or anything because I just don't have the means, I wish I could. It does have plenty of room to stretch out though and just lay there.

3) I let it out everyday of the cage for the very reason that I know they're not supposed to be stuck doing nothing, let alone in a cage, all day, and his little area is situated by some weird table that to me is like a monkey gym at the bottom for a rabbit. But, no it has no toys or anything really to play with. When it was smaller I bought it one, but a dog of ours ended up taking it. Anyway.

4) Food wise: some hay, always pellets, and water. The occasional veggies like carrots obviously, celery, only when there's no food will I look for lettuce but only romaine. And if not on rare occasion I've gotten grass from outside, but no obviously I wouldn't feed it that if the grass was treated on in any way. It's tasted fruit like grapes and orange. A peach once. 

5) Health: To make it easier on your eyes and me, I'll sum it up like this; it's had that mites stuff in it's ear, was taken care of but it seems to be coming back, started on one before but now looks to kind be in both. He doesn't seem as fat as he does big, but I think other's can say it should be slimmer or something. It stays out for well more than six hours a day, and lastly it's nails are getting noticeably long. I actually think it's safe to say they're just longer than they should be, which is more of a reason I don't try picking it up. So it's a vicious circle to even try and take care of it's nails (I will admit it's been a year and no they haven't been cut, very embarrassed or w.e but I just don't know how to though especially since it doesn't like being carried. The one time I tried picking it up after it bit me it ran around the house and I thought it was gonna have a heart attack so I gave up ever since.


Ok, I tried my best to explain whatever it was I had to on my end, given that it's two in the morning here for me. Everything you guys said made sense, and is stuff I figured, I just wasn't sure on. I know there's things that could be better for the rabbit. I referred to it as he at the end there cause I just call it little bunny (liddo) lol. But again I don't know what it is. 

My parents bought it thinking it would be great, without taking into account we already own two dogs and an african grey. I told them, because they have a history of this, to not neglect the thing, or have me end up taking care of it. We know how that turned out. They don't neglect it, we don't neglect our animals; my mom goes out and buys it food and stuff and occasionally cleans the cage, but mostly, just cause I feel bad for it and think he's cool, I don't mind TRYING to take care of him. He's not neglected, again, let me re-iterate. He's just not my responsibility. Our other animals are quite spoiled tbh. Anyways though, mind you I'm 19 and trying to study mechanical engineering at the moment. And also looking to move out soon. It's two in the morning again so forgive me for the probably certain errors in the way I spoke or anything like that, I tried my best doing this lol... I know I'm gonna have to keep responding to make more sense. :thud:


TL;DR (try to read a bit of it though): We live in south florida, the rabbit walks on tile, he eats fine, has a cage, just not a huge place to play, no toys, couple health concerns, but none of this is up to me; up to my parents who got it and don't want a giant pen for it in the living room. I try my best taking care of it. But there's things I need guidance on.


----------



## GuitarxDude55 (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh god my grammar's atrocious lmbo, bear with me please.


----------



## GuitarxDude55 (Mar 29, 2013)

And let me just clear this up, I was fueled by anger when I made this topic when it basically threw all the food in my face. Which is why I title'd it "starting to hate my rabbit". I definitely don't hate it. The problem with getting rid of it is, since we live in south florida, chances are whoever "wants" it is just gonna wanna it to eat it. Yeah, lol. 

I can manage with him/her, we all can, in the house, and I don't think any of us want to get rid of it. Just really need tips on keeping its: hygiene, living space, and sociability. I probably have a bunch of other questions and things to say. I just can't think right or put proper sentences together. It's still two in the morning.


Edit: I'll just try and answer some other questions I read, no not spayed/neutered. My mother bought it that crazy food one time and I even scolded her on it. That's where the whole bowl problem started. I figured cause it just wanted to look for normal pellets amongst the other weird stuff, got the normal pellets but behavior continued. It had a dish before but I read somewhere something about dishes, don't use them..? Idk, won't go into that. Decided to get the bottle, but I always thought it liked the bowl better. It's an albino rabbit, but he/she aren't creepy lol. He's about the length of a size 13 foot, kinda like a football. I don't think he's fat, I mentioned the thing about maybe being slimmer just cause but honestly I've never owned a rabbit before or seen many so I don't know what's fat. And lastly, I can be an undercover bada** when it comes to saying anything about liking animals but truth is I definitely have a soft spot for animals, especially pets. So yes, I do love animals, they just have their moments. Lol.


----------



## JBun (Mar 29, 2013)

If the ear mites are coming back, it would be a good idea for the rabbit to be taken into the vet to get treated again, and make sure it's retreated in two weeks. Sometimes a third treatment is needed. Revolution is typically what is used to treat mites. If the vet isn't very experienced with rabbits, just make sure Frontline(fipronil) is *not *used, as it's toxic to rabbits. But retreating is important or it will just come back. When the rabbit is at the vets, it would also be a good time to get it's nails trimmed. If you need help finding a good rabbit vet, here's some listings. You may find one near you.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f28/finding-vet-13366/
http://www.rabbit.org/vets/vets.html 

Though this rabbit isn't your responsibility, I'm glad that you are trying to help out. It sounds like you are doing the best that you can for it, even though you don't really need to since it's not really your pet. You don't really need to go out and buy it toys. You can use things as simple as a cardboard box with an entrance and exit holes cut in it. Rabbits love to chew and shred them up. Toilet paper rolls, hard dried pine cones if you have any pine trees near by, a wad of packing paper, a paper grocery bag opened up so he can look inside it and tear it up. Simple things can be very entertaining to rabbits.

Questions are good. Feel free to ask them, but try and be as specific as you can. Then we'll all have a better idea of what to suggest to help you out.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

Exactly the same thing happened with my rabbit so we brought a metal bowl from pets at home that screws onto his cage and he hasnt tipped it up since so I would try it 
we tryed loads of different heavy ones but he still tipped them up so thst one might be a good idea to get


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 29, 2013)

Your grammar is not atrocious  you did great explaining more!! 

The cage is probably a bit small and with no toys in there I bet it is boredom. Although you say bunny gets out 6 hours a day.....that's good.

I think it's great you are taking care of bunny and working to understand bunny more even though you didn't want one. It's sounds a bit odd to hear of parents getting a pet and the kid reminding them we have others, maybe we shouldn't....usually it's the other way around.

Not sure if you could find it in your budget but a spay or a neuter would help some things, I believe. I think their pee smells better, they are calmer, litter box skills are improved, all around just better pets.

Like Jenny said homemade toys are the best, toilet/paper towel rolls, boxes, paper bags etc

Rabbits are fabulous little beings. But they aren't easy. It sounds as though you might just be struggling bonding with your bun and therefore not appreciating his awesomeness  I have two buns whom I love with all my heart. My male, Archie, can be quite a little stinker...very ornery, thumps alot, very protective, but I don't resent him for it....I learn to find his quirks endearing.

My female Agnes is very dog-like...comes when called, follows me around for pets, gets SUPER excited to see me  every rabbit has their own personality.

So with all that being said maybe read some more on RO so you can listen to us all brag about our bunnies. Post some pictures of yours! Maybe you will come to appreciate your buns quirks 

But again, good job for trying. Sounds like you are doing the best you can for your bun!


----------



## PaGal (Mar 29, 2013)

I was not trying to offend you. I know there are people that don't really like pets, I used to be married to one. If you didn't like them there wouldn't be much sense in me rambling on about how wonderful they can be. That is the only reason I was asking. Believe me I know how pets can frustrate a person. My dog frustrates me to know end some days but I love him and could never imagine not having him here.

To trim your buns nails, you could try putting it into a bunny burrito. There are videos of such on you tube. If you went that route you could also give it a small treat before and after trimming it's nails to start making it a positive thing for the bun. 

Does your bun ever flop when you are around? I have a intact male and when he flops at times you can quite clearly see that he is a boy although you really can't any other time, well not without flipping him onto his back.

I am sorry that your parents are not more help when it comes to taking care of the bun. I know of a parent somewhat similar. This parent though buys pets for the young children but all care is left up to them. That's not how it should be when you are talking about five to eleven year olds. 

I am glad that you are trying to learn more. They can be more challenging then some other pets but they are also very wonderful. My buns makes me laugh each and every day and that is something I do not do enough of. He loves being petted and plays chase with me. We take turns chasing. It makes me feel loved when he runs up to me each and every day. He's silly and funny and sweet.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 29, 2013)

I am also sorry if I offended you. 
I third the homemade toys, TP rolls, paper towel rolls, boxes. I just opened a new set of dishes and they had cardboard sheets between the plates and bowls and I saved them for Ellie and she loves them! 
Pretty much anything cardboard they love, just watch out of the cardboard with the shiny ink on it.


----------



## waite.sarah89 (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree, the cage is too small. The rabbit has also probably hit sexual maturity & needs to be spayed or neutered, the mood swings are because of surging hormones. A exercise pen meant for small dogs would probably be a better choice & they are pretty inexpensive. It is great that bun gets that much out of cage time, keep it up! 

Toys are important, I'll link a how to video to make some homemade toys out of things you probably have around the house. It also needs to go back to the vet if you think the mites might be coming back. Oh and hay should be unlimited, you may need to fill it a couple of times a day. 

We are currently working with our bun to get used to being held. The method we are using is to wrap the rabbit up in a large thick towel like a burrito with it's head sticking out. This allows you to not be scratched & keep the rabbit from kicking. You can use this method to trim its nails. 

Sounds like you have your work cut out for you, just keep working with it & get it to the vet to be fixed & have the mite situation taken care of as soon as you can. Good luck!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG09fJySq2g[/ame]


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there, 

I can offer some insight into the ear mites issue. It's easy and cheap to treat, though the mites may persist - sometimes it takes a couple of full courses of treatment to solve the issue. Based on effectiveness, I would promote you to use injectible ivermectin through your vet. They may offer you mite treatment for cats: Advantage, Revolution are ok, FRONTLINE IS LETHAL.
Capstar may be offered; however, it will only kill adult mites (not the larvae or eggs) - I would select another option if it were my rabbit..

Here is our RO Library link to Ear Mites (see bottom of the forum): 
RO Library - Health: Ear Mites
You may also be interested in the MediRabbit Link: http://medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/earmite/Psoroptes.htm

There is a huge section in our library devoted to bunny care. See RO Library - Bunny 101 to get started. You can sort through the topics manually, or sort alphabetically (click the "Thread" header).

You may like to start here...Bunny Introduction and Index.

As for the weight issue, bun should look like more of an hourglass (wider shoulders and hips), less like a round fuzzy oval. Photos would be great if you would like help with that assessment.

If you'd like to post a few photos of your setup and the space that you have to work in over in Housing and Environment, I'm sure folks will offer some useful advice to maximize space.

Drop me a PM if you need a hand.
Welcome to RO!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm really tired, so you're getting half-assed answers from me right now, but I'll touch on the basics...



GuitarxDude55 said:


> Alright, here goes:
> 1) Start off like I said, I'm just not sure whether it's a she or a he. In the year I've had it I can almost say it went through mood swings, because it went through a phase where it wouldn't mind being picked up at all and pet (when it was tiny and growing). Then one day it bit me and didn't want me or anyone petting it, and I honestly haven't picked it up since. But, that phase passed, about four months ago, and it let's you pet it without problem and likes it again. Just haven't picked it up. Wanna say it's a she.
> have you checked out the link I provided in my first post about sexing a rabbit?
> at your rabbit's age, the testicles will have descended if it's a boy... but they can suck them back up into their body a bit if they want to, so not finding them isn't a 100% guarantee that the bunny's female. however, if you've never seen your bunny spray pee, there's probably about a 70-80% chance that it's female
> ...



re: nail trims and sexing your rabbit... here's the easiest way to deal with the bunny:
sit on the floor beside the rabbit. put one hand under the rabbit's chest and the other under it's bootie. pull the rabbit into your lap... hold it so that it's rear end is facing straight at your forearm/elbow of your non-dominant hand/arm (ie your left if you're right-handed). keep one hand under the rabbit's butt as a pivot point, then use the hand that's under its chest to flip it over in one swift move. you'll be holding the bunny with its head in your elbow and its side pressed against your chest, just like you'd hold a baby.
use your non-dominant hand to keep the rabbit secured so that your other hand is free to clip nails or check the bunny's gender.

re: toys... if your parents would be ok with you PMing me your address, I'd be happy to send you a little care package of some cheap but fun toys for your bunny to play with! (free of charge )
if you can talk them into a NIC cage before I send the care package, I'll even throw in some zipties for it - they get pretty pricey at hardware stores but I sell them on my site (my website's like 95% sugar glider stuff, but the same zipties are used for sugar glider cages) so I'm able to buy them in bulk at wholesale prices, which is SOOO much cheaper - I can also include some of those (again, free) so that all you'd need is two boxes of grids, either plywood or coroplast for the flooring and maybe a couple wooden dowels for stability on the levels.

in case you missed it in my first post, since it was CRAMMED full of links, here's the cage info again:
http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html
http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm (shows how to do coroplast floors if you'd rather use that than plywood)
best deal on grids for the cages: http://www.sears.com/stor-floor-sta...p-00913332000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## candice136 (Apr 6, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> I'm really tired, so you're getting half-assed answers from me right now, but I'll touch on the basics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, my rabbit gets bored when in his cage and in his run we have brought him blocks for him to chew on but he dosn't seem to bother, I noticed you mentioned sending free packages out to people, i hope im not being cheeky asking but do you send them to the uk if so could i have one i would be really grateful if you would send me one for my rabbit sorry if its a bit cheeky to ask xxx


----------



## Brenda burciago (Feb 6, 2019)

Sounds like your bunny needs a friend you might try when you clean the cage talk to your bunny i do i tell mineah come see me pretty baby your so sweet an i talk to him while im cleaning his cage he has a cage inside of a cage the small one is his bed the big one is for poop and food and pine cone playing after i clean its cage ill sit in a chair and just talk to him he will lay down and strech out his legs like a dog and relax he will get up stand on his back legs strech and look at me but he knows im there for him he use to dump his bowls of food pellets as soon as i put them in his cage i gave him a ceramic bowl 3inches vy 3 inches and about 1 inch in deepth he likes it he dont dump it any more your bowk could be to deep for him my rabbits water bottle the spout is high enough to where he dont have to put his head low and turn his head in a uncomfortable position he dont have toreach deep into a bowl to get his pelletts and i always give him timothy hay i line his bed with it he dont poop in the cage thts his bed the only way your rabbit can let you know hey i dont like this is show you mine dumpes his bowl because he didnt like it you need to spend time with your rabbit and watch his body language youll learn it they are smart these little bunnys and if you pay attention you to will be commuinicating shortly good luck hope i helped you


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 6, 2019)

@Brenda burciago Welcome to the forum! You may not have noticed, but there are dates above each post. This one has not been active for almost 6 years. The OP (original poster) isn't active on the forum anymore. (Just FYI since you are new to the forum.)

Also, it would be most helpful if you would use punctuation and full sentences. It seems like you may have some good info to share but it is extremely difficult to read or understand.


----------



## DenMother (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi there, i'm really sorry to hear about your situation. It takes a lot of bravery to post to a site for rabbit owners and rabbit lovers as someone who doesn't like their pet or particularly want a rabbit. I hope other posters realize that this animal was forced upon you and you're just trying to do right by it. I'd talk about how to live mess-free with a rabbit (since my rabbit is very mess-free) but I highly recommend that you just find someone who actually wants it and will be able to give adequate care for it. In the meantime, here are some tips and tricks I've used to reduce the mess in my home:

- Use a food bowl that doesn't tip over, like this: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/518Xi8WTyNL.jpg Here in Toronto, you can find them in the dollar store. Put only a small amount of pellets, a small amount of fresh veg and fruit snacks, and a small amount of water in it in the morning when your bun is at max hunger. It will eat its food and leave nothing to tip over. With a messy bunny, it's easier to fill its bowls 3 or 4 times a day and clean up no mess than to fill it up once or twice a day and clean up a huge mess each time.

- Litterbox train your rabbit. This is incredibly easy. No animal has been easier to litter train in my opinion. Buns are already very clean animals who restrict urination to a corner of their cage or crate. Watch for where it pees and place a box of hay there. They will crawl into the box and pee there. I use a little plastic tub from the dollar store. It should have walls short enough to jump over (which shouldn't be a problem since bunnies are very high jumpers), and should have enough room for the bun to turn a full circle in. Not WALK a full circle (although rule of thumb is always the bigger the better), but TURN a full circle in. So don't worry, you don't have to buy a massive tub or anything. 

- Restrict food to the litterbox area. Buns like to eat while they do their business. This is also a great way to reinforce litter habits. Place its food and water by the hay. Additionally, place a hay feeder right next to the litter box so that they have access to clean hay even while sitting in a pile of hay.

- Pad your cage floor in layers and make daily cleanup easy for you. For example, it takes me a grand total of 10 minutes every morning to feed and clean my bun's habitat, and that's considering the fact that I'm very anally retentive about cleanliness and my bunny is severely disabled. If you don't give as much of a **** and you have a perfectly able bunny, your mess shouldn't take long at all to clean up. Do a quick clean of the top layers once every morning and do a full cleanup job once a weekend. Here's my order of layers: Starting from the bottom, your first layer should be hard and non-porous, like a cage floor, crate tray, or just any kind of plastic. I keep my boy in a pen which doesn't come with a floor, so I make my own custom floor with corruplast. On top of this, use pee pads. You don't want to be taking out the entire floor of your habitat and cleaning it daily or even weekly. You won't have to do this if you use pee pads. Thirdly, layer newspapers all over the cage floor. ALL over, in as many large layers as you can. This way, when your rabbit pees, you can just toss the top layers of paper in that area that have been soaked. I like to place a couple extra papers underneath the litter area and my bun's covered house area because those are the places where he is sedentary for long periods of time. You can add a final fleece blanket layer, but it's some additional work. Here's a good, detailed read on using fleece as a top layer: https://www.guineapigmarket.com/fleece-right-for-me

- Buy a small hand vacuum. This one's cheap and dope, you'll find yourself using it for a lot more than your animal: https://www.amazon.ca/BLACK-DECKER-...XOJC0&linkId=92d8538b603bfd78a82af617a09f1e84


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 14, 2019)

@DenMother , Welcome to the forum! You may not have noticed, but there are dates above each post. This one has not been active for almost 6 years. (except for Brenda above who likewise did not notice the dates.) The OP (original poster) isn't active on the forum anymore. (Just FYI since you are new to the forum.)


----------



## DenMother (Mar 18, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> @DenMother , Welcome to the forum! You may not have noticed, but there are dates above each post. This one has not been active for almost 6 years. (except for Brenda above who likewise did not notice the dates.) The OP (original poster) isn't active on the forum anymore. (Just FYI since you are new to the forum.)


LOL I feel like a moron haha

I'll leave my info up nonetheless, in case someone stumbling across this thread will see it if they need it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 19, 2019)

No worries. I wouldn't want to erase all that typing either!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (May 25, 2019)

I didn’t noticed the date either! Oops!


----------

